# Mass Police Reserve laws



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi all,
Another fun question for y'all. In Maine, someone can attend part-time academy at 19 with college credit, but cannot be employed until 20 with credit. Is Mass the same? You can attend the part time academy at 18 as specified by mass.gov, but does this actually mean you can be employed? You can't even own a handgun until 21, so I am totally lost as to how that'd be possible.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Correct you cannot be employed as a police officer in Massachusetts unless you're 21 years old.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

felony said:


> Correct you cannot be employed as a police officer in Massachusetts unless you're 21 years old.


Which means that if you do go to the academy by the time you're 21 the academy is no good. You have two years from date of graduation to get a job or your academy is null and void.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Here's another general question, what are police auxiliaries? It seems like they're unarmed police "helpers" for lack of a better term. My only experience is the Cambridge Aux. Also, do they have arrest powers?


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

KPD54 said:


> Here's another general question, what are police auxiliaries? It seems like they're unarmed police "helpers" for lack of a better term. My only experience is the Cambridge Aux. Also, do they have arrest powers?


I'm not 100% sure, but I would think they're similar to specials and can work details and special events if needed. I'm not sure many departments around the south shore have them..I can only think of Randolph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Auxiliary Departments are as diverse an animal as campus agencies. Framingham has them armed and they can do paid details. Other cities and towns have unarmed auxiliaries that do traffic control for parades, and may patrol town properties on weekend nights. Many auxiliary departments are in jeopardy it seems, between Accreditation and potential police reform standards. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't waste your time on a auxiliary department. In today's policing climate I would not want to be subject to a civil suit or shoot someone as a volunteer with limited training and experience. It's a legal nightmare. Plus, you will not be supported by the police union, which includes legal defense.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

felony said:


> Correct you cannot be employed as a police officer in Massachusetts unless you're 21 years old.


Did something change? This was always only the case with civil service departments. Non CS departments could hire younger and they could carry on the badge.


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

CapeSpecial said:


> Did something change? This was always only the case with civil service departments. Non CS departments could hire younger and they could carry on the badge.


Im pretty sure it did, but if you can find a department that will hire a 19 yr old, let me know


----------

